# Would u become a Friend with a Muslim??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

wat reading something,,

Just woundering.........

I think people mix between culture and religion,,,


Share us ur experience with them...


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I've already had plenty of friends that were Muslims in high school(Palestinian/Afghan/Turkish/Albanian) so it's not a problem for me. They were pretty funny at times (good sense of humour) and were quite willing to answer questions about Islam (like the pork issue) and would put up with my jokes about how nice lunch was for me during Ramadan. :lol


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I picked the third option...as long as he/she will respect me. This is the same expectation I would apply to any friendship I would consider partaking in regardless of age, race, culture, sex/gender, etc.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course! My closest friend at work is Muslim. She's awesome.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Of course, I had a muslim friend in high school. YEAH 1000 POSTS REACHED :clap:yay:yay


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, why not? Already have a few.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, yes? What kind of question is this? Even if someone was bigoted or close-minded enough to not be open to it, I doubt they're going to publicly admit it.


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

No, not because I'm racist or anything but because I'm a lonely b****** who couldn't make friends with a lion if I was dressed in lady gaga's meat dress and using a gravy based deodorant. Otherwise yeah why not.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

What kind of bigoted question is this?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

A lot of people could learn some good things from Muslims. Now Jews, thats another story!:roll


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

CynicalOptimist said:


> I picked the third option...as long as he/she will respect me. This is the same expectation I would apply to any friendship I would consider partaking in regardless of age, race, culture, sex/gender, etc.


Exactly.

A couple of the ladies I work with are muslim and I don't have a single problem with that.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

The repeated use of the word 'them' in the OP/poll bothers me...

I really don't care what race/religion you come from, as long as you respect my lack of religious affiliation and don't judge/criticize me based on that.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm an atheist but a few years back I had the opportunity to shack up and potentially marry a muslim woman. She practically threw herself at me but I wasn't ready for a serious relationship at that time _(still not, probably never)._

I would have had to "convert" to Islam, which would have had me living a lie because I don't think islam or Christianity is any less of a myth than the Gods of ancient greek. However I had no problem living a lie if it meant happiness + a wife + family etc......I want all that but I just wasn't ready for all that YET

Now she had a kid by some dude so eh.....

Maybe I should have gave in tho, I'm sure i'd be much happier now. Life is always easier when you come home to vagina every night.

Now I have to suffer because I didn't want to be a hypocrite


----------



## justmealone (Oct 18, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> Life is always easier when you come home to vagina every night.


lol it was a touching post up to that point:clap


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

This poll is dumb. Don't understand why you are even asking such.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not even going to vote in this poll.

I have Muslim family and acquaintances. If they ever turn into friends then, yes, I would have Muslim friends.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

CynicalOptimist said:


> I picked the third option...as long as he/she will respect me. This is the same expectation I would apply to any friendship I would consider partaking in regardless of age, race, culture, sex/gender, etc.


Me, too.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Nope. I also don't befriend left handed people, people with Ns in their names or people who own red bikes.

...Kidding. I'll be friends with anyone. People are people.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this for real? When did Muslims become lepers?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

First day of my Human Growth & Development class, an Arab student sat next to me. At first I thought he was white but when he introduced himself to me as Sharif. I thought, oh cool he must be Muslim. Not sure how the conversation came about but I found out he was agnostic and was American-born. He is Arab.

You shouldn't judge a book by its cover or in this case, by its title. I too have a non-American/Western name but personality-wise, I'm definitely American/Western.

We're doing our group project together, along with another female student. Both of them are way smarter than I am. I just glad I'm in their group.


----------



## Tino (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been, so yeah.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

People are people, I'd like to think I'm grand/cool with anyone as long as they aren't radical fundamentalists and forcing their beliefs on me. 

Because that's just a load of shiet imo



(bad pun sorry haha)


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I would if they were a good person.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my ex was muslim, albeit not really practicing (he didn't pray, he drank, we had sex etc), and his family was muslim .. i dont care what religion you are as long as you are a good person and respect my own beliefs!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> I'm an atheist but a few years back I had the opportunity to shack up and potentially marry a muslim woman. She practically threw herself at me but I wasn't ready for a serious relationship at that time _(still not, probably never)._
> 
> I would have had to "convert" to Islam, which would have had me living a lie because I don't think islam or Christianity is any less of a myth than the Gods of ancient greek. However I had no problem living a lie if it meant happiness + a wife + family etc......I want all that but I just wasn't ready for all that YET
> 
> ...


this girl broke my heart,, not your fault,,, I guess she's socially isolated/rejected when young,,:blank


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

foe said:


> First day of my Human Growth & Development class, an Arab student sat next to me. At first I thought he was white but when he introduced himself to me as Sharif. I thought, oh cool he must be Muslim. Not sure how the conversation came about but I found out he was agnostic and was American-born. He is Arab.
> 
> You shouldn't judge a book by its cover or in this case, by its title. I too have a non-American/Western name but personality-wise, I'm definitely American/Western.
> 
> We're doing our group project together, along with another female student. Both of them are way smarter than I am. I just glad I'm in their group.


just wounsering what is his background? mm egyption may be...

as far as I know during all those years didn't read anything about Muslim/Islamic names.. it's one of the things people mix between culture and Re

in my case: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/would-you-marry-someone-of-a-different-faith-125524/


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I'm Muslim. Can I still vote?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I would, but only if they kept their faith to themselves around me. I actually respect the Muslims living here more than the so-called Christians because at least they practice their faith properly. 
But I don't want it forced on me and I felt unsafe travelling through an area of Birmingham with a high Pakistani Muslim population recently. 
The young males seem especially bitter and looked at me in a hateful way. Like they would slit my throat if they could.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

weird topic.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Of course. I may not agree with their religion. (I'm agnostic) But I have no problem being friends with religious people.

In high school - I actually had a huge crush on an Arab boy. I'm not sure if he was Muslim too, I don't assume things, but since he was foreign, there is a good chance he was. BUT - that didn't matter at all. He was so cute, quiet & smart. I remember being SO SHY around him. So - no friendship came about. :|


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

As long as s/he respects me, and my (lack of) faith, yes!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

NEVER!

Oh wait - I mean yes, I would.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Sure, why not. My dad has few muslim friends (which is kinda rare for this region). One of his buddies son was helping me with computer stuff when i was a kiddo.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

To those who are offended or confused by purpose of the question...consider the OP's broken english.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

F1X3R said:


> To those who are offended or confused by purpose of the question...consider the OP's broken english.


just curiosity,, nothing more.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had friends that were muslim, but then their family moved to the United Arab Emirates after their father got his master degree. That was like ten years ago, and I haven't seen them since. My family was friends with their family and it was just really awesome. I just hate it when people discriminate against muslims because they are not bad people.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Fenris said:


> I would, but only if they kept their faith to themselves around me. I actually respect the Muslims living here more than the so-called Christians because at least they practice their faith properly.
> But I don't want it forced on me and I felt unsafe travelling through an area of Birmingham with an high Pakistani Muslim population recently.
> The young males seem especially bitter and looked at me in a hateful way. Like they would slit my throat if they could.


not sure, but it's more about their backgrounds

in my case, there was a lot of asians (don't know which country) and they all imagine that I'm one of them!

1-The broke my car antenna!! (it worth=140U$)
2-Kids tried to smash my back window using cricket ball (as I know it's like stone)
3-Serveral times= Flat tires! not 1 or 2 but 4:sus
4-Found Eggs on my car several times!!!

usully those r young (teenagers and kids first generation immigrants

Our indian neighbor =they painted *expletive* on his car! and he's asian like them:sus

Most of them moved away from my neighbor, btw not living in a ghetto!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> not sure, but it's more about their backgrounds
> 
> in my case, there was a lot of asians (don't know which country) and they all imagine that I'm one of them!
> 
> ...


Not sure what that has to do with being Muslim.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

What's wrong with Muslims? This poll has racist undertones.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

Since I've went to a catholic school all my life, I've never really had a chance to meet any muslims. But as long as they were nice I wouldn't have a problem being friends with them.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

wtf

like really is this a serious poll? WOW

DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i would become a friend with a muslim. or jew or gasp! a christian .

like OMGGGGGGG


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I am kinda confused also about why you chose to do this type of poll? *


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

If they didn't talk about their religion all the time, yeah of course. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I did have a Moslem friend once. I would be open to it again, but with the proviso that they do not declare jihad on me.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I did have a Moslem friend once. I would be open to it again, but with the proviso that they do not declare jihad on me.


for the record , jihad has been hijacked by western media and gave it a wrong meaning of "holy war" the meaning of jihad means going through extreme struggle with all faith in god(allah) so doing it with no fear. (it's not only war related but can be implied in daily life too.)


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

I had Muslim friends in high school and college.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

What the hell is this ****.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Yes I have Muslim friends and acquaintances already. Religion generally pays no part on whether i'll be friends with someone or not (although that's presuming their not extreme and pushing their views on me).


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's an entirely legitimate question, I don't see why everyone is getting so worked up about it. Islamophobia is rife, and increasingly socially acceptable. The poll is hardly bigoted, what's far more narrow minded is the suggestion that we live in a world so fair and tolerant that this question needs not be asked. 

Personally, it depends. I have no issue with Islam, but due to a number of cultural and religious factors, a pretty large proportion of the muslim demographic have morals at odds as to what'd sit well with me. And I'd lose a negligible amount of respect same as I do with anyone who tells me that they believe in a god. 

But anyway, people should be a bit more objective before the classify someone as a bigot. That's Allah I'm asking for.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

No, probably not. I have beliefs very much at odds with muslim views. It would not be an easy friendship.

That, and I am strongly against the spread of islamisation. It would be hard to reconcile my views with any friendship with a Muslim.


----------

